# Pen Making supplies



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I just found a place that has slimline pen kits for $1.60 ea. That is the cheapest I have found so far.
http://www.penmakingsupplies.com/Pens/slimlineasiandirect.shtml


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Dang, Bobby...You're gonna be my "Donna" for turning supplies. She's one of my nieces that will root around for days on the net till she finds the best price on anything. I wouldn't buy a stick of gum without consulting her...LOL...She's saved me a bundle over the years...and it's beginning to look like 'a bundle' can be spent on this obsession..


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Been turning pens for for several years. The gold wears off except for ones made with tn coatings. Hate to see a good wood look bad due to flaking off of gold parts.


----------

